# Eastern NC campgrounds



## shudson16 (Mar 20, 2009)

Anyone know of any campgrounds in the Hoke,Duplin,Sampson counties area? I'm planning a cycling trip from Greensboro to Topsail Beach in late June and I'll be pitching a tent for a couple of nights. I've found a place to camp for my first night, close to Carthage but by the looks of my Delorme atlas there's not much in the way of campgrounds further down east close to the Warsaw area. Planning on about 70 miles a day so the first day would put me near Carthage, the second day would put me in the vincinity of Warsaw. The third day I'll be at the beach by late afternoon. Would rather stay at a campground but a church or park might have to do it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Here's a link to the NC state parks web site page where you can find park locations. None are in the counties you listed, but you could find several by altering your route:

Raven Rock SP
Jones Lake SP
Singletary Lake SP

http://www.ncparks.gov/Visit/parks/by_map/main.php

The Croatan National Forest has several campgrounds, but that also would be out of your way. Your best bet if you want to follow that route would be to search for private campgrounds.


----------



## flyingheel (Aug 30, 2008)

Another option would be the White Lake area. Nearly the entire lake is surrounded by campgrounds and lakeside "resorts". From Carthage, I would imagine you would have to go south around Ft. Bragg and Fayetteville, probably through Raeford area through St. Pauls and then over towards Elizabethtown.


----------



## shudson16 (Mar 20, 2009)

Your best bet if you want to follow that route would be to search for private campgrounds.[/QUOTE]

thanks TW2, hadn't thought about doing a search for private campgrounds. That may be my best bet.


----------

